# Any scuba divers on here??



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm looking for fellow scuba lovers to go diving on weekends. There are a few nice dive sites around here - Paralimni, Larnaka, Pissuri and Kerenia apparently. 

Let's go and explore! Anyone??


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

paul said:


> Carolle
> In Larnaca you have the Zenobia a ferry that went down in 1980 it is full of trucks and vehicles. It is at 42m so you will have to be and advanced diver.
> 
> 
> Dive centre run by an ex navy ex pat try Octopus Diving Centre -


Hi Paul,

Thanks for the info. I've been to Zen a few times, it is impressive indeed. I'm not really looking for a dive center as I got all the qualifications necessary, but more for dive buddies to go diving with.


----------



## ITChick (Jun 20, 2009)

*Still interesting in diving?*

I'm a diver also and looking for a dive buddy; Padi AOW 95+ dives. I've done the Zenobia and a few in the North since I've been here. 

Have you been diving yet?


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

ITChick said:


> I'm a diver also and looking for a dive buddy; Padi AOW 95+ dives. I've done the Zenobia and a few in the North since I've been here.
> 
> Have you been diving yet?


I went diving a few times this season, mostly zenobia/larnaka/protoras areas. How we can get in touch?


----------

